# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  ايـــــــــــــــــــــن جلســــــــــــاتكم الاسريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يــــــــــا مريــــخاب اون لايــــــــــــن 2 ؟؟

## الصفوى

*لماذا توقفت هذه الجلسات الجميله التى كانت توطد 
العلاقات بين الاعضاء الجددوالقداما
وبرقم عدم حضورنا لها بسبب التواجد خارج الوطن
الا اننا كنا نستمتع بها حد الاستمتاع ونشعر كاننا
متواجدون معكم بالنقل المباشر والصور الجميله
ارجو منكم العوده اليها لانها ارث اونلاينابى اصيل
وجميل خصوصا فى فترة توقف النشاط ووجود المريخ
خارج السودان
هذه الجلسات تجعلنا روح واحده مما يساعد على
دخول الموسم الجديد بمعنويات عاليه وترابط بين الناس احسب انه سيكون
فى مصلحة المنبر والمريخ الكيان
والله من وراء القصد
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الاخ الصفوي ...
اين هم اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين دعك من جلساتهم الاسرية
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*نتمنى ان تكون فى القريب العاجل
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الجلسات الاسرية هى ما يميز اون لاين
*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الاخ الصفوي ...
اين هم اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين دعك من جلساتهم الاسرية



سؤال مهم جدا اين هم
*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الجلسات الاسرية هى ما يميز اون لاين



ولذالك نرجو العوده للتميز
*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

نتمنى ان تكون فى القريب العاجل



تمنى ذلك شكرا فنان على المرور
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*ستعود قريبا باذن الله..
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

لماذا توقفت هذه الجلسات الجميله التى كانت توطد 
العلاقات بين الاعضاء الجددوالقداما
وبرقم عدم حضورنا لها بسبب التواجد خارج الوطن
الا اننا كنا نستمتع بها حد الاستمتاع ونشعر كاننا
متواجدون معكم بالنقل المباشر والصور الجميله
ارجو منكم العوده اليها لانها ارث اونلاينابى اصيل
وجميل خصوصا فى فترة توقف النشاط ووجود المريخ
خارج السودان
هذه الجلسات تجعلنا روح واحده مما يساعد على
دخول الموسم الجديد بمعنويات عاليه وترابط بين الناس احسب انه سيكون
فى مصلحة المنبر والمريخ الكيان
والله من وراء القصد




و الله كم أشتقنا كثيراً لمثل هذه الجلسات التى أقرب ما يوصف بها أنها أسرية و لكن لا نعلم أين الجميع فكأنهم قد أتفقوا على الأختفاء ليظهروا بشكل جديد و أكثر تألقاً ربما ؟
*

----------

